# NOOO! You didn't put that linseed oil on the INSIDE too?



## Stone (Jun 6, 2009)

A local craftsman did an amazingly fine job on building me some top bar hives - the design close to that of Phil Chandler of "Barefoot Beekeeper" fame. Only difference were the inside dimensions which I wanted to fit the bars of Sam Comfort, from whom I get my nucs. For those interested, the top side to side inside width: 18 inches, bottom width: 8 inches - fits 4 popsicle sticks end to end in the top bar.

Anyway, I asked the carpenter if he wouldn't mind applying a coat or two of boiled linseed oil to the outside of the hives. He said he'd be glad to.

I got a call a few days later: "Stone, you said you wanted that oil outside and inside, right?" Well, I was fortunate that I stopped him after he did this to only one hive. He said he'd sand it all out but I was skeptical that this would work knowing how this oil behaves when it hits wood. 

He did an absolutely beautiful job on these hives, and he did do a good job of sanding, but my question to you is this: Is it safe to use this one hive or should I feed it to my wood stove?


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

It shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Stone (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks. Why don't you think so?


----------



## 11x (May 14, 2009)

NO,NO,NO what ever you do dont use that hive. box it up and send it to me and i will make shure it gets the right treatment..... it is called propalis and my bees do it for me....lol if he sanded it good it should be fine the bees will cover the inside and all will be well. but if you are still unshure send it to me instead of the wood stove


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I'd put it out in full sun and let it air out and warm up to get the fumes out.


----------



## Zonker (Mar 10, 2010)

I used poly on the exterior of a new hive about a week before the package showed up and the bees absconded yesterday after being in the hive for four days. I caught the swarm and put them back but ....


----------



## Stone (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks, guys. 11x, I like your sense of humor.  Michael, thanks for the advice. I was thinking of that.

Zonker, I understand that polyurethane is not the best exterior treatment for hives because it prevents the wood from breathing. I'm sure there are many reasons for your bees leaving - I don't have enough experience - or know enough about your situation - to even venture a guess. There is the possibility that one thing doesn't necessarily have anything to do with the other. I'd look for other answers.


----------



## Zonker (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah you're probably right. I had removed the follower board that morning. The honey water in the feeder was bad. There was a pile of dead bees in the bottom. etc etc etc.

Fortunately I found them in time. They seem to be happy in the hive today, so hopefully no more field trips.


----------



## Zonker (Mar 10, 2010)

They left again. No idea why.


----------



## MeriB (Mar 15, 2010)

hubby bought me latex enamel paint for porches. Is this going to be ok on my hives? I have to get them done asap as the bee come on Sat!!


----------



## Duboisi (Oct 7, 2009)

What is the best way to treat a TBH with oil?

I am thinking of using a pre-made mix of 85% chinese tung oil and 15% linseed oil.

Should I use it only at the outside, or would it be better to put it on outside/inside, and let it dry for a couple of weeks. I will not get my bees for at least a month, so I have some time to let the hives cure.


----------

